# Will grape theme work in my red kitchen?



## beccasgarden (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello, I am in need of some input on my kitchen decor. My husband and I recently remodeled our kitchen, painting the walls in the kitchen and dining room red with light oak cabinets. I have always decorated in the country decor, wood signs, pigs, berry garland etc. I thought I would try something new. Maybe a vineyard theme, grapes, wine bottles etc.. Will this go with my red? What color window treatments? I thought maybe a sheer swag mix of cream and gold. Thought I'd love this red, not sure where to go with it. 

Can someone please give me some ideas?


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

White window treatment, add small cute little bird house, grapes or vineyard as you like to with it . get some nice ceramic kitchen figure of rooster, ducks etc with it.


Dana


----------



## sagechickie (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi. It kind of depends on the shade of red, i think. if it is a blue-red or purple-red, using the cream/gold with should make a nice rich look. Use dk green (like leaves or wine bottles) and wine grape purples as accents. you could also use wicker or paint with tan tones for accents. If your red is a more tomato or yellow red, you may want to repaint or do some kind of paint treatment with a glaze over the red to get it the tone you want. sounds nice- you've even given me an idea for my own kitchen!


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you want to stay with the country stuff and just update it? Or change your style? Sounds like you might be ready for Tuscan with the reds and golds and vases and vineyard pictures. Sure it'll work.


----------

